# Town Hall In Blue (south tyneside)



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2011)

The council are to light town hall in blue !!   South shields to be lit up at approx 4pm for world Diabetes day 14 nov !!  Town hall has been on tv in past & looks good.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2011)

Every time I've been past the London Eye and County Hall (next to the Eye) recently, I've noticed that they're both lit in blue.  The Eye is often lit in blue (though the lighting can be adjusted to any colour they like, on a segment-by-segment basis), but the County Hall lighting usually colour-cycles.  I've been wondering if this is anything to do with World Diabetes Day.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi rob, you can get blue tint to metal halide lights which is the best type of light to show off strucktures & shops etc (fitted lots in oxford & bond st being a electrian) would love to think they had done it for Diabetes !!!!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 29, 2011)

i like the sound of blue lol.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 29, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Hi rob, you can get blue tint to metal halide lights which is the best type of light to show off strucktures & shops etc (fitted lots in oxford & bond st being a electrian) would love to think they had done it for Diabetes !!!!



I've seen the "alice-blue" floodlighting of buildings (IIRC Blackpool uses that filtering on its Prom street lighting during Illuminations season, along with the green filtering which is also possible), but the London Eye/County Hall lighting is the type which uses thousands of high-intensity LEDs (red, green and blue, the additive primary colours) and can thus be instantly adjusted to any colour.  The blue I was referring to is thus primary blue, not alice blue.


----------

